# Ozik grinders



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Surprised there wasn't a thread on these.

Never heard of them but all 3 models (not yet released) are looking promising:

"All": conical 83mm and flat 80mm SSP in One - Body
"Bold" :98mm flat SSP burrs
"Column": 80mm ssp burrs

A few photos from their Instagram. Also they have a (slightly cryptic) website. Found it via this thread on HB. Gotta say, premium SD grinder market is getting hotter by the day. That twin model is pretty bonkers. Also, they have some patent pending industry-first maglev technology to position the burrs 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

They look lovely IMO but they have been asked a lot about some sort of pricing estimate and have been completely silent on it. I imagine they are going to be monolith money. Perhaps more.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Liking the look of those grinders a lot....the burrs as well!


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Very EG1esque. Yes likely the prices will be equivalent to LW and Monolith. Exciting design though.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

M_H_S said:


> Very EG1esque. Yes likely the prices will be equivalent to LW and Monolith. Exciting design though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 I don't expect them to be nearly as expensive, these are not made in USA and Europe so the cost of manufacturing should be lower, meaning Ozik should be able to launch them at a competitive price.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

malling said:


> I don't expect them to be nearly as expensive, these are not made in USA and Europe so the cost of manufacturing should be lower, meaning Ozik should be able to launch them at a competitive price.


 Lyn Weber's stuff isn't made in the US/Europe either... (Taiwan I believe)


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Power Freak said:


> Lyn Weber's stuff isn't made in the US/Europe either... (Taiwan I believe)


 My LW mirror was mailed directly from Taiwan!


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Nothing about these grinders says anything other than ultra-premium. The design, fit and finish and complete lack of any indication on pricing points to a price tag that might beat LW or Monolith. I would love to be wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

They sound and look fantastic, but I suspect the old saying "if you have to ask the price, sir..." will apply! I'm sure they'll be Kafatek or Levercraft money.

Definitely lots going on in the high end SD sector at the moment which is great to see, although the timing seems odd, what with global pandemic/recession and job losses everywhere.

The magnetic mount is really interesting. Must add a fair bit to the price though, and conventional wisdom says it shouldn't make a difference as most other flat burr grinders have 3 big holes but not at the edge where it matters. All the same, a very neat solution and probably helps with making cleaning easier?


----------

